# Change /etc/zfs/exports path to custom



## Giteh (Jul 5, 2019)

Hello,
I'm trying to combine NFS with ZFS. Everything works fine but for my application I have to change /etc/zfs/exports path to custom one.
Is it possible?

Best regards,
Patryk


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2019)

Giteh said:


> Everything works fine but for my application I have to change /etc/zfs/exports path to custom one.


Why?


----------



## Giteh (Jul 24, 2019)

There is no problem any more. I didn't realize that you can add additional parameter to the mountd with custom file.
e.g mountd_flags="-r -S some_file"


----------

